# Graphic Design topic idea



## chrisss (Jan 16, 2001)

Is this the correct place to post suggestions for new Sections?
No mention is made of it in the FAQs. 

It's just that I'm basically a graphic designer and not involved in general UI or Unix on a professional basis. But I wonder if anyone else agrees that it's time we opened a new section specifically addressing the needs of Designers and Print Professionals?

Subjects could include:
fonts and the font-chooser app
new applications for designers
colour fidelity issues
new capabilities of Quartz and the other features
any implications, suggestions or improvements for OSX related directly to design
and the most important question of all: Will Quark actually make XPress behave like a proper application now they have no excuses left not to???

and of course, anything else anyone wants to discuss...

If anyone knows of a forum specifically dedicated to designers using OS X which is already in existence, I would be very grateful to hear from them.


----------

